

Ask HN: Which book (fiction/non-fiction) changed your life? - cjbarber

I&#x27;m doing some personal research on this topic - and there are three sources I trust heavily.<p>Quora, HN and Reddit.<p>I scraped Quora and made a spreadsheet of their recommendations from the most popular threads about life changing and mind expanding and so on books [1].<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;pub?key=0AnfzjyWu4aYwdGh2amdDTkJzUlktdVlLVXNoZTVDX2c&amp;output=html<p>Now I&#x27;d like to ask HN the same question.
======
GFischer
It's been asked quite a few times already :) (I remember answering a few times
before) and some links on the subject too.

For example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=228683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=228683)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5700602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5700602)

One of my own recommendations is Dale Carnegie's How To Win Friends and
Influence People.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influenc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influence_People)

It's also Paul Graham's recommendation: he recommends it on Why Smart People
Have Bad Ideas[1]" If you want to learn what people want, read Dale Carnegie's
How to Win Friends and Influence People. [1] When a friend recommended this
book, I couldn't believe he was serious. But he insisted it was good, so I
read it, and he was right. It deals with the most difficult problem in human
experience: how to see things from other people's point of view, instead of
thinking only of yourself." [1]
[http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html#f8n](http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html#f8n)

